# Cali's ear crop {pic heavy}



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

her stitches are still in but we took the cone off for a bit of a break and took some pics , she looks so different now.
















lol I love this one
































What you guys think? I think they may be longer then lunas we asked for a medium crop { lunas are med little shorter then show but longer then short crop} and asked for more bell then luna has.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like the length and the lines look very good.. I could never deal with doing that my self too much work and I am big mush lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think they look nice  She's such a cutie


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

CAligator!!!! LOL


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

aww i can't wait to see these pics tonight, i have been looking forward to seeing this baby with the regal look. i'm totally excited about it lol


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Very good crop!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I like it, she looks good! :clap:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks everyone, David I sure wasnt prepared for bringing her home a few hours after they were done I thought they would keep her overnight. what a horrible night it was but i think the drugs bothered her more then the actuall crop did the next day she was back to normal. Almost had me in tears that night though I swore id never do it again but in the end I love the way they came out.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Next time use a vet that uses propofol.
We have the pups. Down and back awake within 40 minutes.
By two hours the pups are up and ready to go home happy and a liitle goofy from pain meds.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute pup!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they did use that we dropped her off at 4pm picked her up at 7:30 but he gave her a shot of pain meds b4 we left and I think that made her more uncomfy she was so uncoordinated and whined all night until that shot wore off.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I wonder what pain meds they used.
We have used ket/val but we didn't like the way they wake up.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im not sure what pain meds they used it is prob on the receipt if I can find it. made her very goofy though and I think it made her feel weird cause she was not happy about it , she kept gettin up cause she wanted to be with me in the bedroom and she would do the drunken sailor walk down the hall and ram into my back while I was at the computer lol.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Sidenote: Cali is the most vocal dog EVER LOL If she wants your attention she gets it.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

That is a pretty heavy drug...lol
Poor thing.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I think she looks awesome, Rangel Dangel. I am so glad you had her done! She looks sooooo pretty! Can't wait til she is all healed up.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Crop looks great! Looks similar to my pups crop. Where did you get it done?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

im in surrey , got her done at my vets office in newton


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

We live in B.C. Canada^^^


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They came out nice. I think she will grow into them fine.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> im in surrey , got her done at my vets office in newton


Haha newton animal hospital? I think his name was dr. Douglas. I live in langley but they came highly recommend for their crops.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Angel Cali looks great love the ears very nice.... OMG Cali/Angel what puppies are in Cali's avatar?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

A-Train said:


> Haha newton animal hospital? I think his name was dr. Douglas. I live in langley but they came highly recommend for their crops.


No we went to city petcare up by the cop shop on king george , newton animal hospital have some aweful vets although they did a good job on luna I would never take an animal back to them. All they care about is money and they scam anyone they can , they claimed luna had parvo when i assured them she didnt she had lose bowels there cause they stressed her out and ran a bunch of tests on her and gave us meds for her when she didnt need them {which cost us a little over $100 for nothing}and then post poned our crop for 3 weeks because of that and then charged us more cause she was over 12 weeks. Then they scammed us into paying for the "laser crop " cost us nearly $500 just to find out there is no laser they use a hotter blade thats IT lol. so we went with our reg vet who is awesome and does a great job and for a wayyy better price . plus he loves our dogs


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Angel Cali looks great love the ears very nice.... OMG Cali/Angel what puppies are in Cali's avatar?


Our friends pups , they were so friken cute loved them


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think they look great!


They'll fit her nice!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Omg I need more pics of those babies!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww they look great i love them!!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Pretty! I'm too much of a baby to have that done to my dogs, lol.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> No we went to city petcare up by the cop shop on king george , newton animal hospital have some aweful vets although they did a good job on luna I would never take an animal back to them. All they care about is money and they scam anyone they can , they claimed luna had parvo when i assured them she didnt she had lose bowels there cause they stressed her out and ran a bunch of tests on her and gave us meds for her when she didnt need them {which cost us a little over $100 for nothing}and then post poned our crop for 3 weeks because of that and then charged us more cause she was over 12 weeks. Then they scammed us into paying for the "laser crop " cost us nearly $500 just to find out there is no laser they use a hotter blade thats IT lol. so we went with our reg vet who is awesome and does a great job and for a wayyy better price . plus he loves our dogs


YUCK!! Thats good to know! Im glad I didnt get screwed around, sound like a nightmare. I must have got lucky I just went for the crop, they made no mention of the "laser crop" deal. They only charged me around 350 for the crop and a flank tattoo while he was under. Thats the only experience I have had with them. I goto country grove in Aldergrove and they have been awesome so far.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya I think newton animal hospital is one of the only 24 hour clinics out here but I would much rather travel to langley animal hospital if I ever have the need for a 24hour vet. i used to use them when I lived in langley they are great people out there as well.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> ya I think newton animal hospital is one of the only 24 hour clinics out here but I would much rather travel to langley animal hospital if I ever have the need for a 24hour vet. i used to use them when I lived in langley they are great people out there as well.


Thanks for the heads up. I havent had the need for a 24hour vet yet and hopefully wont but nice to know theres a good one near by  Your guys pup is a freakin cutie too!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks everyone for the comments , cant wait to see how she grows into them


----------

